# SS 28.08.21 - Rawsthorne #3



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:
*
Alan Rawsthorne (1905 - 1971)*

*Symphony no. 3*

I. Allegro 
II. Alla sarabanda: Andantino
III. Scherzo: Allegro molto
IV. Allegro risoluto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

The third of symphony of Alan Rawsthorne is up this week. This muscular, brooding and translucent symphony had its first performance in 1964. It is a serious work that only has hints of lyricism but Rawsthorne never quite lets the light shine through. Two excellent recordings on Lyrita and Naxos with Del Mar and Lloyd-Jones conducting both excellent.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently picked up the Lyrita CD.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`ll be listening to this:






Bournemouth SO/Silvestri


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the Naxos CD and will give it a spin if I have time.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Naxos one with Spotify


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> The third of symphony of Alan Rawsthorne is up this week. This muscular, brooding and translucent symphony had its first performance in 1964. It is a serious work that only has hints of lyricism but Rawsthorne never quite lets the light shine through. Two excellent recordings on Lyrita and Naxos with Del Mar and Lloyd-Jones conducting both excellent.


I will spin this one later .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 158661
> 
> Naxos one with Spotify


And the same for me


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have just finished listening to the Bournemouth Lloyd-Jones recording from my collection. 
Another of those symphonies that had not been taken from the shleves for sometime. I am pleased the thread has brought it back to my attention - I found a note in the case that I had jotted down my preference for this work above the other two symphonies on the disc.
I will try and replay it later over the weekend - I need to keep it in mind for regular plays, an excellent symphony imo.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Very much echoing Malx's sentiments......
I invested in a few of the Naxos recordings of Rawsthorne's orchestral music a few years back, and really thought highly of them, albeit without going loopy about it. They struck me as serious, well-crafted and worthy works, and very much a distinctive voice. Time for a revisit, Lloyd-Jones it is for me too, and a thank you for reminding me of these CDs in my collection!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

An excellent symphony filled with distinctive invention. Lloyd-Jones for me, too.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

A complicated first movement that leaves one slightly unsure about where the musical coursing might go. I often find myself a tad unsure as to how the arrival of the early pages of the second movement came about from the first movement, but what a defectless follow-on it is (the most satisfactory movement, in my view). After a scherzo of sorts, the finale has a curious taciturn, then expressive way about it, leaving one knowing they have enjoyed a rewarding musical experience while not quite knowing the precise identity of the musical voyage. A first class modern symphony.

I have the Naxos disc, but as is often the way, it's the Lyrita disc that is closer to my heart .......


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I've never heard any Rawsthorne until yesterday. Listened to the Lloyd-Jones twice and gave up. Today I got a bit of spare time so I retried.

Overall I found it reasonably distinctive, inventive and lyrical, with reasonable momentum. For me the finale is probably the most interesting movement, although its subdued closing passage is a little puzzling. Did enough happen earlier in the symphony for it to go into this subdued mode? Um, very borderline.

However, what really bugs me is that the music occasionally goes into a long passage of busy mode in a soft voice with no change in dynamics nor rhythms. This is especially the case in the scherzo. I am afraid I found this very annoying. Just like Robert Simpson. Yuk!

But Rawsthorne is not nearly as annoying as Robert Simpson, and I do like most parts of this symphony.


----------

